# My Coffee and Cream and White Russian Cake Icing.....



## rdevous (Aug 15, 2009)

*Coffee and Cream Icing Recipe*

1 pound box of Domino's Confectioner Sugar (sifted...You want NO sugar lumps in your icing!!)
1 softened stick of *unsalted* butter
1 teaspoon of Pure Vanilla Extract
1 *miniature *bottle of *Starbucks* Coffee Liqueur (Only use Starbucks!  It tastes the BEST of all coffee liqueurs!!!!  Trust me!)   Get it at your local liquor store.
1 tablespoon of room temperature strong coffee

Sift the powered sugar into your mixing bowl.  Cut your softened butter into cubes into the bowl so it lands in various spots to spread it around.  Use the whisk attachment on your mixer and whisk this for 20-30 seconds on the lowest speed you are comfortable using so as NOT to get or give a sugar facial while creaming these ingredients.  Add the whole MINIATURE bottle of Starbucks Coffee Liqueur and tablespoon of cool strong coffee so it is disbursed evenly.  Continue to whisk this until you feel the icing is the right consistency.  I stop twice to scrape the sides and bottom of my Kitchenaid bowl.  The cake you are icing has to be cool to the touch.  If the cake is warm...you WILL find a cake with a pool of icing circling it!  Don't ask......trust me on this one too!!  This amount will cover a Nordicware Bundt Pan size cake. After icing your cake...let it sit uncovered for at least an hour to allow the icing to set before you cover it in that cake taker for the potluck supper your hurrying to.  If you have a little icing left...put it in a small covered plastic bowl in the fridge.........you WILL be making secret trips with a teaspoon to the fridge!!!


*White Russian Icing Recipe*

Follow the Coffee and Cream Icing recipe above except swap a tablespoon of vodka for the tablespoon of cool strong coffee.  Don't bother reaching for the Grey Goose.....that bottle of rot gut store brand vodka your brother/sister-in-law brought to your last party will work.

__________________________________________________  ____

I use Duncan Hines Moist Deluxe Butter Recipe cake mix for all my yellow cakes.  This mix is a great base for several flavors of cakes I do.  If the back of the box calls for one stick of softened unsalted butter, 3 large eggs and 2/3 cups of water...you found the right one!  The recipe I use with EITHER of the above icings is:  Spray your cake pan with one of those Spray Oil/Flour mixture.  My store sells Baker's Joy.  (It is)  Follow the oven temp and times for the type of cake pan you are using on the back of the cake mix box.  NOW GATHER AROUND KIDDIES!!!...here's where you make it your recipe...I add one level coffee measuring spoon of very fine ground coffee grinds or espresso powder.  The size grind you use in your percolator is too gritty and you will have guest picking it out of their teeth.  I use Cafe Bustelo that I get at BJ's Wholesale Club.  Substitute 2/3 cup of cold strong coffee for the 2/3 cup of water.  Follow the mixing instruction on the box......unless you're me (by now you saw that coming  
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 )  Use the paddle attachment. After the mixture is past the facial danger stage I kick the speed up one click at a time to the max and let it put some air in the batter for 2-3 minutes.  The cake comes out light and airy.  I find that 37 minutes in MY oven is perfect for that 60's HEAVY Bundt pan hand-me-down!  The toothpick comes out clean every time.  Cool in the pan for 20 minutes and flip it onto your plate or cake taker bottom.  Let this cool until you feel NO heat in the cake when you touch it before icing it............WALK away for at least an hour after icing it to let it set.

You will be making this over and over for parties per request!!!


Ray


----------



## fire it up (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds like a great recipe Ray.
And the white Russian addition...Who doesn't love a white Russian???


----------



## rdevous (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you!!!  Gross picture...but a classic movie.  I doubt that any other actor could have played that character better!!!  I enjoy watching his movies!

Ray


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like a great idea, copied and on the to do list!  Thanks, for sharing.


----------



## rdevous (Aug 15, 2009)

Werdwolf,

Recipe was edited today....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 left out the 1 teaspoon of Pure Vanilla Extract. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's what I get for posting it in the middle of the night!!! 






I would also apologize in advance to all members for any fights I cause, now,  in the future, or in another galaxy far far away, over the mixing bowl...whisk attachment...rubber spatula...knife used to spread the icing...etc.

Ray


----------

